# How many types of Balintawak are there?



## The Game (May 7, 2006)

I've seen a few names mentioned. Do they all trace back to Grandmaster Anciong Bacon?


----------



## teovel'sBalintawak (Jan 29, 2007)

The Game said:


> I've seen a few names mentioned. Do they all trace back to Grandmaster Anciong Bacon?


 
Anciong Bacon is the founder of Balintawak so all of those mention names are all trace back to the founder himself.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2007)

teovel'sBalintawak said:


> Anciong Bacon is the founder of Balintawak so all of those mention names are all trace back to the founder himself.



Yup, he was the first!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 29, 2007)

Please correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't Remy Peras' background in Balintawak?

(forgive me for any misspellings)

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't Remy Peras' background in Balintawak?



Yes--first he studied his family's system, then Balintawak. Of course, he studied other things too, but those were the big two FMAs for him and formed the core of Modern Arnis.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 29, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Yes--first he studied his family's system, then Balintawak. Of course, he studied other things too, but those were the big two FMAs for him and formed the core of Modern Arnis.


It's always great to find out I'm not a complete idiot!


----------



## Morgan (Jun 6, 2007)

The Game said:


> I've seen a few names mentioned. Do they all trace back to Grandmaster Anciong Bacon?


 
Ok, I'll admit it, I'm curious because of 2 things, what names are you (and possibly others) referring to and how many types or styles of Balintawak are there?  Reading through all of the posts on this thread no one answered the latter question at all.

Morgan


----------



## LocknBlock (Jul 15, 2007)

Morgan said:


> Ok, I'll admit it, I'm curious because of 2 things, what names are you (and possibly others) referring to and how many types or styles of Balintawak are there?  Reading through all of the posts on this thread no one answered the latter question at all.
> 
> Morgan


Here is some, Tabimina, Teovel, Villasin, Atillo,Oro,Nickelstick,Balintawak Arnis Escrima Cuentada System


----------



## Morgan (Jul 16, 2007)

LocknBlock said:


> Here is some, Tabimina, Teovel, Villasin, Atillo,Oro,Nickelstick,Balintawak Arnis Escrima Cuentada System


 
Hello LocknBlock,

Thanks for the input, I've been doing some internet searches and came across information that our post supports.  Some people seem to link the Teovel and Villasin styles while oters seperate them.  The BAECS style of GM Bobby Taboada is tied to both of the aforementioned styles because he trained under both GM Velez and GM Villasin as well as under GM Bacon.

I'm in the process of collecting information on the Moncol and Maranga style plus a fellow named Toni Vick from Germany.

I truely appriciate your information.

Sincerely and respectfully yours,

Morgan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 16, 2007)

Morgan said:


> Hello LocknBlock,
> 
> Thanks for the input, I've been doing some internet searches and came across information that our post supports. Some people seem to link the Teovel and Villasin styles while oters seperate them. The BAECS style of GM Bobby Taboada is tied to both of the aforementioned styles because he trained under both GM Velez and GM Villasin as well as under GM Bacon.
> 
> ...



Morgan,

Did you mean Veeck?


----------



## Robert Klampfer (Jul 18, 2007)

Morgan said:


> Some people seem to link the Teovel and Villasin styles while oters seperate them.


 
Although closely linked, I believe they should be considered separately.  Both men made significant individual contributions to the art.



Morgan said:


> The BAECS style of GM Bobby Taboada is tied to both of the aforementioned styles because he trained under both GM Velez and GM Villasin as well as under GM Bacon.


 
Correct.  Predominantly with Mr. Velez, as he lived with the Velez family for quite some time.



Morgan said:


> Toni Vick from Germany.


 
Veeck is the correct spelling of his last name.  He studied under Nonato "Nene" Gaabucayan in the 1980's and later under Arnulfo Mongcal.

I hope that helps.

Robert


----------



## soncen (Jul 21, 2007)

Morgan said:


> Ok, I'll admit it, I'm curious because of 2 things, what names are you (and possibly others) referring to and how many types or styles of Balintawak are there? Reading through all of the posts on this thread no one answered the latter question at all.
> 
> Morgan


 
Hello Mr. Morgan

The question is How many types or style of Balintawak are there. I think the exact and very correct answer for that question is there is only one type of Balintawak Arnis and the style is only one as it was invented by only one person in the name of Venancio (Anciong) Bacon. Anciongs students learn from him the way he teaches it, but some of his student taught the art in other different ways suited to their own comfort in imparting the art for easy learning.

Like for example the teaching method of Grandmaster Teofilo Velez, he clustered the forms into groupings so that the student easily understand and easily apply it in real combat fight the way Anciong had wanted it to be done in the CUENTADA and the fight had the same outcome with that of Anciongs way of teaching. The Balintawak style was growing very tremendously but remains a Balintawak and always and forever, like a baby when you christened him in the name of Venancio but when he grows old remains the name Venancio forever although body forms are evolving. 

There are a thousand ways on how things is to mature and some only had yet to discover it, while others prefer to remains to be just like what the used to do. But we are all brother Balintawak originated from Venancio Bacon. There are people who bring the name Balintawak but did not originated from Anciong Bacon; they are what we called a false Balintawak and usurper of the name only, while some people who after learning of the art completely abandoned the name and put their own name although still had practicing the art the way Anciong had taught it to them.

They have their own reasons and we respect them and still call them a brother Balintawak always and forever. There are countless of people who also try learning the Balintawak style but did not completely finished the lesson or did not absorbed all the lessons and they only incorporate some of it to their own style and formed a new style with another name, because they cannot bring the name Balintawak for they knew that they have only limited knowledge of the art and they believed that they are not worthy to be called Balintawak practitioner.

Respectfully,

Wilson R. Ceniza


----------



## Morgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Morgan,
> 
> Did you mean Veeck?


 
Hello Mr Parsons,

Yes, that is who I meant and thank you for the correct spelling.

Morgan


----------



## Morgan (Jul 22, 2007)

soncen said:


> Hello Mr. Morgan
> 
> The question is How many types or style of Balintawak are there. I think the exact and very correct answer for that question is there is only one type of Balintawak Arnis and the style is only one as it was invented by only one person in the name of Venancio (Anciong) Bacon. Anciongs students learn from him the way he teaches it, but some of his student taught the art in other different ways suited to their own comfort in imparting the art for easy learning.
> 
> ...


 
With all due respect Mr. Ceniza, I didn't start or title this thread, that distinction belongs to "THe Game".  I'm merely following the opening post and information from a number of internet web sites.  There are some people out there in the world who disagree with your position, however, that is not something I'm in a position to debate because I'm merely reading data, not practicing any style or method of balintawak.  I like what I've seen in some video clips but I can't say anything definative about the history of the art.  That seems to be your area and passion. 
Please don't chastize me for someting that I didn't start.  I really only have a interest in researching the information that's available.  I really don't intend to study the art.

Thank you in advance,

Morgan


----------



## LocknBlock (Jul 22, 2007)

*After such a response on the previous post, it would cause one to wonder ? Is that why 'Death matches' were so important back in the day ??? I know that what was stated is true, but as years go on each student puts his own twist to whatever style they have learned. Its like music or painting, after one learns all the fundamentals then many create a variation of that individual's interpretation of the sound or color or FMA style. Here in America, thats what happens, things get changed, especially for fame & fortune in the martial arts world. This is a reality, I see of no way to police this, except by having underground matches with no protective gear or liability, then we can see who is really good !! Huh???*


----------



## soncen (Jul 22, 2007)

Morgan said:


> With all due respect Mr. Ceniza, I didn't start or title this thread, that distinction belongs to "THe Game". I'm merely following the opening post and information from a number of internet web sites. There are some people out there in the world who disagree with your position, however, that is not something I'm in a position to debate because I'm merely reading data, not practicing any style or method of balintawak. I like what I've seen in some video clips but I can't say anything definative about the history of the art. That seems to be your area and passion.
> Please don't chastize me for someting that I didn't start. I really only have a interest in researching the information that's available. I really don't intend to study the art.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> ...


----------



## Morgan (Jul 25, 2007)

soncen said:


> Morgan said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect Mr. Ceniza, I didn't start or title this thread, that distinction belongs to "THe Game". I'm merely following the opening post and information from a number of internet web sites. There are some people out there in the world who disagree with your position, however, that is not something I'm in a position to debate because I'm merely reading data, not practicing any style or method of balintawak. I like what I've seen in some video clips but I can't say anything definative about the history of the art. That seems to be your area and passion.
> ...


----------



## soncen (Jul 25, 2007)

Morgan said:


> soncen said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your understanding and insights.
> ...


----------

